# Supps on a budget



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Not surte if anyone saw this but Argos are getting rid of supplements from their lines and are selling off creating whey protein and all sorts for less than a fiver in most cases, I think you have to order to stores but you can get it from the site.

All seems to be from Pro power, their Creadex drink is Â£1.99, whey protein is about Â£3.50!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3029428/Trail/searchtext%3EWHEY.htm

Never tried it though, is it any good?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Who cares its a Fiver! i might even order one


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone know what its like ?

Its out of stock for me


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

jeevan said:


> Anyone know what its like ?
> 
> Its out of stock for me


Me too. =(


----------

